

Are you down to chill? - arjunrajjain
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPea80afavs

======
greenyoda
It's just a lengthy ad for an app. The actual home page can be found here:

[http://downtochill.com](http://downtochill.com)

------
exslacker
so it works only with your friends? first i thinked its maybe like
tinder/meetup for hanging out but now i feel i was wrong, but if so then we
both need to download the app what is too much work compared to writing a post

